
Stripe Goes Global, With Its API Now Accepting Payments In 130 Currencies - creativityhurts
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/11/stripe-payments-api-130-currencies/
======
k-mcgrady
Other discussion on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7217667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7217667)

------
yashg
Can't really be called global till it accepts merchants from all countries.

~~~
PakG1
Oh come on. Then there are a lot of global companies that can't be considered
global. Bet you a number of global companies simply don't operate in Iran,
North Korea, etc.

~~~
danoprey
Google, Facebook, and Twitter aren't global because they're not in the biggest
country in the world...

